# Compartment Release - What is the cpt code



## debera.lewis (Oct 2, 2008)

Hello,

What is the cpt code for right lower extremity anterior and lateral compartment release.  Any help is appreciated


----------



## mbort (Oct 2, 2008)

see 27600-27602


----------

